# Parts lookup



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

For all you Scott's (by JD) owners out there, you can look up parts on the JD website from this link...

John Deere - Parts Catalog

Just enter "scotts" in to the model search box and find your particular model.
Look into the "sectional" index for parts breakdowns.
This also applies to the Sabres...


----------

